# [sonata][gtk]segmentation fault

## Ins137

Собрал сонату, которая при запуске выдает 

```
** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkWindow)

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkInvisible)

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GtkObject) 
```

. 

У кого-то была подобная проблема с rythmbox'ом, но там решение оказалось довольно простым, достаточно было пересобрать его без флага "python". У сонаты же нет такого флага: 

```

+ + dbus     : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

- + lyrics   : Support for lyrics fetching

- + taglib   : Enable tagging support with taglib

- + trayicon : Enable support for trayicon

```

Strace не выдает ничего любопытного. Помогите, пожалуйста...

----------

